# trick to removing set-screw knobs?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

got some chickenhead knobs to replace the stock traynor round dials, but I can't get the darned original's off


tiny flathead set screw, I can't get enough torque to move it & don't want to strip the thing

any advice?

I think it would be hard to get WD40 in there, which is what usually works for me


thx!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hacksaw and cuss like a sailor


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

bolero said:


> got some chickenhead knobs to replace the stock traynor round dials, but I can't get the darned original's off
> 
> 
> tiny flathead set screw, I can't get enough torque to move it & don't want to strip the thing
> ...


Have you tried this?

[video=youtube;cuGc83-F_Wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuGc83-F_Wk[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zurn said:


> Have you tried this?


That is an often used method and might be worth a try, but I'm doubtful that it will work with a set screw knob.

I used this method to try to remove a very stubborn (pressure fit, not set screw) knob on a guitar once.
The knob came off...along with the shaft of the pot...still "attached" beautifully in said knob.

If you can get a driver well seated in the set screw, can you get added torque with some vise grips (yuk) or a wrench on the handle of the driver?...be gentle, obviously.

Good Luck with it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah that technique might be worth a shot, if I can get something in behind the knob...problem is it's on the faceplate of an amp, hard to get in that tight space

if I pull the chassis out, I can get a more direct angle on the screw ( lip of the overhang sorta gets in the way ) so I'll try that first...after that a big flathead driver behind the knob to push it out might work

thx!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

If you happen to have a regular sized screwdriver with the small replaceable tips, that usually works. The bigger the handle the better the grip and better mechanical advantage.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

If you can position the knobs so the screw heads are up and put a bit of penetrating oil on them, that might help. Let it sit for a few hours, even overnight. Prying them won't end happily, for the knobs or the pots.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Agree'd, prying is a bad juju moment many times. Set screws often shatter at the slot in them when they are good and stuck (lots of times they are rusted in, or have become mostly rust as moisture gets to them easy and does a fair number on them). If it was an all metal unit you had these on you could hit it with a heat gun and warm up the knob a bit, but that also carries risk. Otherwise I drill the screw out IF the knob has to be saved. 

In your case, the knobs will end up in a box until you might sell them so, as I said, hacksaw and cuss like a sailor is the safest/fastest method.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WCGill said:


> If you can position the knobs so the screw heads are up and put a bit of penetrating oil on them, that might help. Let it sit for a few hours, even overnight.


This is one idea I must remember !...Penetrating oil has worked well for me for other somewhat similar situations. Thanks WCGill.

Dave


----------

